
Perception of Dementia Risk and Preventive Actions in US Adults 50-64 Years Old - bookofjoe
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamaneurology/fullarticle/2753774
======
nickgrosvenor
What is the tldr

~~~
bookofjoe
>Discussion

Among US adults aged 50 to 64 years in this poll, nearly 50% believe they are
at least somewhat likely to develop dementia. Non-Hispanic black American
individuals have a higher prevalence of dementia than other racial or ethnic
groups, but in this survey, they perceived their risk as lower relative to
other groups. Those with fair to poor physical health did not accurately
perceive that their likelihood of developing dementia was potentially higher
than respondents with very good or excellent physical health. In contrast,
fair to poor mental health had the largest association with perceived
likelihood of dementia, even though less evidence suggests that poor mental
health is causally linked with dementia.

Poll respondents report engaging in a variety of strategies to maintain or
improve memory that are not evidence based. While managing chronic medical
conditions, such as diabetes or cardiovascular disease, could reduce dementia
risk, few respondents appear to have discussed this with their physician.

Given repeated failures of disease-preventing or disease-modifying treatments
for dementia, interest in treatment and prevention have shifted earlier in the
disease process. Adults in middle age may not accurately estimate their risk
of developing dementia, which could lead to both overuse and underuse if
preclinical dementia treatments become available. Policy and physicians should
emphasize current evidence-based strategies of managing lifestyle and chronic
medical conditions to reduce the risk of dementia.

